# what am i?



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

(Bunny talk) hehe

Hi I'm bunny, my mommy dosnt know if I'm a boy or girl shes gonna take me to the vet to find out if I'm healthy. 

My mom wants to know.. what am I? My bunny mom is a Rex my bunny dad is a dawrf lop.

Currently one of my ears are always up, and the other ear is always down mommy thinks I'm broken!!!
What are my chances that I'm going to have my dads ears? Since I'm mixed with Rex! Or am I broken? Is my ears gona stay this way forever? Is there other rabbits out this who is the same "race/breed" as me?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I'm a mini-lop and I have free movement of one of my ears. I can make it go up or make it go down or turn it forward,
Jj and Pemby


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi, this is Becky. I'm a mini lop and I can move my ears pretty well. I can stick the left one up for a few seconds at a time. From talk around the warren I have heard it is common for lops to have control of their ears when they are young. Most of them will flop with age, but not all. Some bunnies go through life one ear up, one ear down. It's not a problem or being broken, it's unique 

My husbunny, Ghirardelli, is a mini rex. If we had babies they would be the same mix as you. We are both fixed though, so perhaps we will just have to adopt you


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 21, 2011)

What you are is a nice bunny, at least until your hormones take hold.
And I read somewhere that hybrids live a little longer on average than do single-breeds.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

Yay my ears are not broken! My mommy made an appointment to get me checked to make sure I'm healthy.
at what she does both ears usually flop?


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

At what AGE* SORRY bunny typo. 
Its hard for us bunnies to use smartphones lol


----------



## Ink (Dec 22, 2011)

planetjenessa wrote:


> At what AGE* SORRY bunny typo.
> Its hard for us bunnies to use smartphones lol



LOL.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 22, 2011)

Our Lilli is a lop/Californian mix and her ears stick strait out. Looks like she's taxiing down the runway for take off when she's running.


----------



## jujub793 (Dec 22, 2011)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Our Lilli is a lop/Californian mix and her ears stick strait out. Looks like she's taxiing down the runway for take off when she's running.


. :rofl::


----------



## qtipthebun (Jan 14, 2012)

You may be a helicopter bunny. My sister Smokey is half lop, half Havana. One ear always stays up, one always stays down. I thinks she looks so silly like that, but all of her humans think she's the cutest little bunny ever with her funny helicopter ears. I think you should hope to be a helicopter bunny...they get so much attention and snuggles!!
-Qtip


----------



## planetjenessa (Jan 14, 2012)

I found out... pikachu is a GIRL lol this who time I thought it was a boy.
Her ears are now fully both up! She's such a cuddle bunny.


----------



## Georgie (Feb 2, 2012)

i used to have one straight ear and one lopped ear. i liked it; i could hear more with my straight ear. but then the other one flopped. so now i have two floppy ears. i like them, though, especially when mommie ladie rubs on them.


----------



## planetjenessa (Aug 20, 2012)

Update: Its been a while, thought i update some of my questions i asked, (9 months later) 
Pikachu is a GIRL lol, i thought she was a boy, and i found out she is a mini rex. 

very loving and special to me.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 20, 2012)

Stewarts' mother was a lop and his father was a Netherland. He looked just like a Dwarf except his ears were the normal bunny length instead of the shortened Dwarf ears.


----------

